# Life is easy, why do we make it hard



## gladaki (Feb 23, 2014)

I think this TED Talk can belong to this group


----------



## bds (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks for posting that, I really liked it!


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Easy for him maybe.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Very difficult to go without something once you've experienced it.

Imagine walking/taking the bus after driving a car for 10 years, for example.
You'd hate it. Snow, slush, muck, people on the bus coughing, getting up earlier, waiting, being dependent, etc.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

KaeJS said:


> Very difficult to go without something once you've experienced it.
> 
> Imagine walking/taking the bus after driving a car for 10 years, for example.
> You'd hate it. Snow, slush, muck, people on the bus coughing, getting up earlier, waiting, being dependent, etc.


Actually I do this just fine.


----------



## janus10 (Nov 7, 2013)

KaeJS said:


> Very difficult to go without something once you've experienced it.
> 
> Imagine walking/taking the bus after driving a car for 10 years, for example.
> You'd hate it. Snow, slush, muck, people on the bus coughing, getting up earlier, waiting, being dependent, etc.


Through various jobs, I had a cellphone provided to me for about 20 years. When I was out of work for 8 months I didn't have one. I missed it a bit, but it wasn't that hard to adjust not having one. Certainly not enough to get one, even a cheap one.


----------



## pooja.majorgainz (Apr 7, 2015)

That's why we must not get addicted to several things
Try everything and accept the adjustments


----------



## amitdi (May 31, 2012)

This is a philosophy. I am sure I can find you as dramatic talks on the opposite philosophy - fly, take risks, struggle, do only difficult things, nothing worth doing is easy, etc etc...Read Maslow's hierarchy of needs, especially the last level - "Self actualization" - the desire to accomplish everything that one can, to become the most that one can be.

My philosophy is - both extremes are bad. If you just live like him you'll never achieve anything. If you just keep struggling, you'll never have peace of mind. I guess most of us are somewhere in between.


----------



## Vicjai (May 15, 2015)

I agree with amitdi that what Jon Jandai describes is a philosophy. More specifically, it's a way of life. The true meaning of what Jon is describing is to do what makes you happy. He is disgusted by how the human civilization will eventually destroy itself and everything else around. He's returning to his norm because its what makes him happy, and hes' encouraging everyone to think outside the box and illustrating that everyone has a choice, you just have to take action to make it happen.


----------



## investment101CA (Jun 26, 2015)

*Easy*

I love the video and agree to what he says






www.understandinginvestment.com


----------



## ohsmarketing (Mar 24, 2015)

A big thanks for sharing Life is so easy but we may it hard for our expectations to raise our living standard , In search of food and shelter.


----------

